# Rheingold ISTA D



## ///MDiagnostics (Jun 20, 2017)

Hi,

I'm new here and already have a question about Rheingold ISTA D.
Everything is installed with the SQLiteDBs files in the correct folder.

It's works... but I can't do test plans?

Is something missing? I also tried to "unblock" the zip files but couldn't find unblock option when I looked at properties.

I'm using Windows 10 and a K-DCAN cable.

Why test plans?
Well, I replaced my ABS module and wheel speed sensor front right(Bosch). When I drive like 20km/u the traction light and abs light goes on.

So I did a measurement plan with ISTA P and everything was okay. but...
Again 20km/u and the lights again on.

Read fault codes again. Wheel speed sensor front right....but it's a brand new one.

Anyone here with the same problem?

Carlos


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

No problems with my installation. You may wish to read Beginner's Guide to BMW ISTA+
.


----------



## ///MDiagnostics (Jun 20, 2017)

Almaretto said:


> No problems with my installation. You may wish to read Beginner's Guide to BMW ISTA+
> .


In the guide I see unblock.reg file. I don't have that file in my rheingold installation folder. Do you know where to download it?

Sent from my iPhone using Bimmerfest mobile app


----------



## ///MDiagnostics (Jun 20, 2017)

I got the installation from member "Nobody_47"

Photo's


----------



## ///MDiagnostics (Jun 20, 2017)

Problem solved. Needed the latest version.


Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Bimmerfest


----------

